# ERFAHRUNG MIT NOBLECHAIR/ MAXNOMIC



## Fabsky (19. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte euch mal Fragen wer einen Gamingstuhl von Maxnomic oder Noblechair hat und wie die Erfahrungen damit sind.
Ich möchte mir bald einen Gamingstuhl kaufen und diese beiden Marken sind mir ins Auge gestochen. Zu beiden Marken finde ich größtenteils positive Berichte. Testsitzen wird wohl davor nicht gehen weil der Showroom von Maxnomic viel zu weit weg von mir ist und Noblechair (meines Wissens) garkeinen Showroom hat. Also wird es auf Onlineberatung hinauslaufen.
Nun kommt ihr ins Spiel. Wenn ihr Stühle von einen von den beiden Marken besitzt (oder schon getestet habt) sagt mir bitte wie eure Erfahrung damit war. Speziells Augenmerk auch auf den Aspekt des Schwitzens im Sommer.


Vielen Dank


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Fabsky


PS: Kommentare wie “Gamingstühle braucht man nicht. Sind rausgeschmissenes Geld” sind vielleicht nett gemeint gehen aber komplett an meiner Frage vorbei und sind von mir nicht gewünscht.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2018)

Also, an sich könntest du ja bei Nicht-Gefallen den Stuhl zurücksenden, daher hast du eigentlich kein Risiko. Bei Stühlen ist es halt so, dass es sehr individuell ist. "gut" im sachlichen Sinne sind die genannten Stühle immer, aber es kann halt sein, dass für DICH das eine Modell unangenehm ist, was für einen anderen Nutzer perfekt passt. 

Wo wohnst Du denn? Vlt. gibt es ja doch einen Händler in der Nähe, wo du mal sitzen kannst?


----------



## Fabsky (19. Mai 2018)

Ich wohne in der Nähe von Stuttgart.  Meines Wissens nach kann man Noblechair  nur bei Caseking antesten die sitzen in Berlin und Maxnomic ihrem eigenen Showroom und der ist in Vellmar bei Kassel. Also beides leider nicht in Süddeutschland. Wenn jemand andere Informationen hat gerne her damit


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Mai 2018)

Ich hab seid knapp 2 Jahren den Maxnomic https://www.needforseat.de/commander-s-pue-188 und bin sehr begeistert über die Verarbeitung, Komfort und die Qualität.
Der Zusammenbau liegt im normal üblichen Rahmen.

Hatte vorher einen teuren Bürostuhl für 450€ (vergünstigt von 650€) gehabt und war damit nicht ansatzweise so zufrieden.
Der Maxnomic hat keinerlei Anflüge von knarzen, klappern etc. alles noch gefühlt wie am ersten Tag.
Probleme mit Schwitzen hab ich auch nicht feststellen können, trotz 28°C in der Bude im Sommer, allerdings ist Schwitzen ja auch immer eine sehr individuelle Sache.
Wobei bin ich eher für kalte Temperaturen gebaut, ab 23°C merke ich wie die körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit zurückfährt, bei Temperaturen nahe dem Gefrierpunkt ist bei mir allgemein noch T-Shirt Wetter. 

Als einzigen "Schwachpunkt" ist die Höhe der Gasdruckfeder im Grenzbereich  wie bei mir ab 190mm und ich bin 192mm bei 130KG und ab und an hätte ich mir gewünscht den Stuhl etwas niedriger zu stellen,
hab auch schon überlegt mit eine Mittlere Gasdruckfeder nachzuordern ("lose" Ersatzteile ja wohl ebenfalls kein Problem) aber so stark stört es mich nun auch wieder nicht.
Wer gerne mal tiefer als "ergonomisch" sitzt und im Grenzbereich groß ist, sollte besser eine Nummer kleiner nehmen.

Das Gewicht ist definitiv auch kein Problem, die Angaben scheinen mir sehr realistisch zu sein im Gegensatz von vielen Stühlen <250€ wo nach spätestens einem Jahr die Seitenstabilität oder ähnliches stark abgenutzt ist und auch vermehrt Geräusche auftreten.


----------

